# Somerville about to spill over



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Overlook bathroom is almost completely under
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Woah, more pictures if you can.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

texwake said:


> Woah, more pictures if you can.


Yes, please.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Ouch! That can't be good for Mr. KILT610


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

x2 ^^^^^


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Far right mid frame is floating dock at Overlook boat ramp. Only 7" left to go this morning by chart.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for the pics. Just wow!


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Don't know Summerville. Where does it go then?


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

On the corps lake data it says that there only releasing 1 cubic foot a second....why so little?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

metal man said:


> Don't know Summerville. Where does it go then?


It ends up in the Brazos River.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Because the Brazos is heading above flood stage already. They are holding back.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Not releasing because the Brazos is flooding down stream and Somerville is last on the Corps. list to release becasue there are not homes on the lake. Looks like it will be Monday before they can open the gates again.
Limestone has priority, Waco and others are next in line etc...........


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Has it ever flooded over before?


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

scwine said:


> Has it ever flooded over before?


my Google-fu says it went over in March of 1992.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

I've posted these pics before showing the aftermat of 1992 and not aware that the corps ever took any action to prevent it from happening again. Appears only a small outlet after the floosing would release the tons of fish (all species)before the flow stops and thwe heat sets in. We may see this waste again in a couple weeks


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Sommerville was almost 18 feet above the normal level yesterday :ac550:


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

I think it's like 19.5 over right now.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Any news about the Dam? looks like its barely risen from last nights rain. More pictures?


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

current chart shows it rising. Tapering off a little but rising. 257.7'


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Went by this morning about 2" will put it trickling over on south end of spillway.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

2". Don't anyone go dumping your cup of ice out in the lake.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Rd to rocky creek










Spill way has gone over and stopped. The **** was closed at 11 am today. Not sure for how long


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

A friend of mine sent me these yesterday


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Is the picture of "Road to Rocky Creek" FM1948 or is that in rocky creek park?


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

texwake said:


> Is the picture of "Road to Rocky Creek" FM1948 or is that in rocky creek park?


That's the highway, somewhere under the water is the bridge. I didn't know the FM number.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Wish I had a airboat to go exploring the lake in.


----------



## bowler49 (Mar 11, 2015)

Went to the spillway today thinking that 871 cfs was being released since that is what is stated on the Army Corp. of Engineers website. Only a trickle was flowing at the spillway and there wasn't much water going over the emergency spillway. Sure didn't look like 871 cfs to me anyway.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

says 961 CFS now, looks like the lake level is steady around 258 FT


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

Sure wish they would start letting the water out. I mean the record high was 259.6 years ago. I want to see the local marinas and camp grounds get back to business. Those are some good folks in the area and my prayers are out to them to get back up and running. Besides, we need to go fishing! 
Just imagine, the fishing pressure has been off for over two weeks so I bet they are biting at all the good spots plus a few new ones!


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

Same thing for Raeburn, there's no where to put it right now.


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

kickingback said:


> Sure wish they would start letting the water out. I mean the record high was 259.6 years ago. I want to see the local marinas and camp grounds get back to business. Those are some good folks in the area and my prayers are out to them to get back up and running. Besides, we need to go fishing!
> Just imagine, the fishing pressure has been off for over two weeks so I bet they are biting at all the good spots plus a few new ones!


There are a lot of people downstream hoping they don't start letting water out for a few more days... The Brazos at Rosharon is still more than 8' over flood stage and predicted to stay over flood stage until sometime Monday....


----------

